# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Menu Bar missing!

## Lionzz

Hi, my menu bar is missing, can anyone tell me what is the keyboard shortcut to bring it back?

Thanx!

----------


## VBA Noob

Dependings on what toolbar is missing as more than one

try selecting view and tick the untick ones or select toolbars and select from that list

VBA Noob

----------


## Lionzz

VBA, thanx for your help, but what I mean is the menu bar... the "File, Edit, View, etc." bar... The other ones are ok!

Thanx

----------


## VBA Noob

Right click any where in the grey area under close & Minimise buttons etc

then select customise > select toolbar tab > tick workbook Menu bar

VBA Noob

----------


## Lionzz

Thanx... I just can't do that, because my "Customize" is greyed, but thanx for your help!

----------


## VBA Noob

See if link helps

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/213550




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Press Alt + F11 and paste code into a new module.

Then press Alt + F8 and select Enable_Menu_Bar and run

HTH

VBA Noob

----------


## dskeens

I have no idea what I hit to erase the munu bar to start with. I tried everything I knew including closing Excel and re-opening, to no avail. None of the forum suggestions worked either,so I closed Excel again, re-opened and it was back! Very frustrating! Thanks for all the suggesions. I'll remember them if it happens again.  :EEK!:

----------


## Sputnik22

> See if link helps
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/213550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ...




Thanks VBA Noob - this fix worked for me. Now I want to know why it happened . . . . .  .

----------


## Taemex

I'm having this exact same problem! I've been coding in vb.net on an unrelated project and accessing an excel spreadsheet from my application. I used this code to remove all menus, rows, columns, and headings:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


And this code to restore it:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Was working totally fine all week until now, I can't access the menu bar or controls at all. Completely missing! First, I tried correcting it in vb.net and it worked on that one sheet, but as soon as I closed down my application, all other workbooks I load up are missing the bar! I tried your suggestion here and put the code into vba and ran it, but nothing happened, nothing at all! Any help much appreciated.

----------


## FDibbins

Taemex Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## FlameRetired

Not exactly sure what you are looking at, but Ctrl + Shift + F1 toggles the menu/ribbon on and off. Have you tried that?

There are also macros that will do the same thing. Any chance you've used a macro from another site with the same name(s) as the offending macro(s)? When I found the shortcut key, I deleted all those particular macros.

----------


## Tarr

None of the above suggestions worked for me, however, I did have my original 97 Excel installation disc and simply reloaded Excel and all is well.

----------


## worthm

Its possible you accidentally hit F11. That hides the menu bar at the top of the screen. If you move your cursor to the top of the screen and the menu bar appears, hit F11 and it will stop hiding

And really, you need to get a newer version of Excel. The advantages are HUGE!

----------


## RumbleO

What you're seeing is Full Screen mode, but probably invoked by a file you opened that has been saved to open in _{Full Screen}_ mode.

(Closing and re-opening Excel won't make a difference, it'll remember that you were in _ {Full Screen.})_

Try pressing *ESC* on the keyboard.
If *Esc* doesn't cure it, simply click the middle _{Restore Down}_ button in the top right and the menus, toolbar and ribbon will re-appear.

----------

